# Calling All Computer Experts



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

With going to Grad school and a lot of the writing I will be doing, I need to buy a lap top in the next couple days.  I'm looking for some good suggestions of a good priced used/refurbished lap top to buy.  I know people love Macbooks but those are out of my price range.  I'm looking to spend $200-250 on something.  I won't be gaming on it so that doesn't really matter to me.  Here is one I really like that has an SSD HD.

*HP Elitebook 8470p Laptop WEBCAM - Core i5 2.6ghz - 8GB DDR3 - 128GB SSD - DVDRW - Windows 10 64bit - (Certified Refurbished)*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0BTKYE/?tag=ff0d01-20



Price: $255.95 & FREE Shipping. Details


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks pretty good actually.
Should serve your needs well enough.
Check if there's a version with Windows 7 on it though.
Windows 10 sucks!


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

MarcATL said:


> Looks pretty good actually.
> Should serve your needs well enough.
> Check if there's a version with Windows 7 on it though.
> Windows 10 sucks!




Yeah unfortunately I can't find one with Windows 7 on it.  Isn't there a way to go back to Windows 7 off of Windows 10?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty good actually.
> ...


There is, but it's not so easy on the new PCs that come with it.

However, the one you're about to purchase is an older model that didn't originally come with Windows 10, or 8, so it should be fairly straight-forward if you have a Windows CD or USB to install it with.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> With going to Grad school and a lot of the writing I will be doing, I need to buy a lap top in the next couple days.  I'm looking for some good suggestions of a good priced used/refurbished lap top to buy.  I know people love Macbooks but those are out of my price range.  I'm looking to spend $200-250 on something.  I won't be gaming on it so that doesn't really matter to me.  Here is one I really like that has an SSD HD.
> 
> *HP Elitebook 8470p Laptop WEBCAM - Core i5 2.6ghz - 8GB DDR3 - 128GB SSD - DVDRW - Windows 10 64bit - (Certified Refurbished)*
> 
> ...


http://www.tigerdirect.com/


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Aug 30, 2017)

If you haven't already, I'd try to find this model on Newegg.com and look at the reviews there. I trust their reviews when it comes to computer stuff more than Amazon.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

Sonny Clark said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > With going to Grad school and a lot of the writing I will be doing, I need to buy a lap top in the next couple days.  I'm looking for some good suggestions of a good priced used/refurbished lap top to buy.  I know people love Macbooks but those are out of my price range.  I'm looking to spend $200-250 on something.  I won't be gaming on it so that doesn't really matter to me.  Here is one I really like that has an SSD HD.
> ...



Believe it or not, they are more expensive than what I've found on Amazon.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> With going to Grad school and a lot of the writing I will be doing, I need to buy a lap top in the next couple days.  I'm looking for some good suggestions of a good priced used/refurbished lap top to buy.  I know people love Macbooks but those are out of my price range.  I'm looking to spend $200-250 on something.  I won't be gaming on it so that doesn't really matter to me.  Here is one I really like that has an SSD HD.
> 
> *HP Elitebook 8470p Laptop WEBCAM - Core i5 2.6ghz - 8GB DDR3 - 128GB SSD - DVDRW - Windows 10 64bit - (Certified Refurbished)*
> 
> ...


I'll take one..


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 30, 2017)

I take my 'puter down to the Geek shop where they have loads of old parts and get one that will work in the range I need..I have one for business and office and one for gaming...I'd like to get a laptop, just a few more years of shopping with coupons and I'll have enough saved...


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> If you haven't already, I'd try to find this model on Newegg.com and look at the reviews there. I trust their reviews when it comes to computer stuff more than Amazon.



Same one on Newegg is $60 more.  No reviews though but it has 4 out of 5 rating.

HP Elitebook 8470p 14" HD LED Notebook Laptop 3rd Gen. Intel Core i5-3320m 2.60GHz 8GB DDR3 RAM 128GB SSD Webcam 1366 x 768 WiFi Bluetooth Microsoft Windows 10 Professional 64-Bit-Newegg.com


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I take my 'puter down to the Geek shop where they have loads of old parts and get one that will work in the range I need..I have one for business and office and one for gaming...I'd like to get a laptop, just a few more years of shopping with coupons and I'll have enough saved...




This one looks like a heck of a deal, and it has an SD card slot and the GPU is Intel HD Graphics 4000 which isn't bad.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I take my 'puter down to the Geek shop where they have loads of old parts and get one that will work in the range I need..I have one for business and office and one for gaming...I'd like to get a laptop, just a few more years of shopping with coupons and I'll have enough saved...
> ...


Yeah, HP isn't known for their graphics but they are pretty tough units..I had one for about 7 years and it had been in several electrical storms where the phone box was being zapped and I  had to replace the power supply and the internet connection board..


----------



## Sonny Clark (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I had no idea. I know that I've bought from them many many times. I always found them to be cheaper than most places. I bought computers, monitors, and parts from them for years. But, I understand they are owned by someone else now. The prices may have gone up since I last purchased from them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty good actually.
> ...


Actually it's fairly easy with HPs to go back to Win 7........  The real problem is you have to find a legal version of Win 7 which will set you back for $130 to $150 for the home versions.  Once that's done you enter BIOs at boot up and change it from UEFI to Legacy boot then select the optical drive as the first boot device.  Here's the thing with Win 10, it's a combination of bloatware and limited spyware built in but that can easily be overcome to a point.  You can choose to "turn off" Cortana but it will still run in the background sending anonymous data to Microsoft, the latest upgrade just insured Cortana cannot be blocked (for now......).   That leads to my only other problem with Win 10, forced updates, unlike Win 7 you can't choose to hide updates and not download them but other than those issues there's really nothing wrong with Win 10.  You can also get rid of all their bloatware (even the ones they won't let you uninstall directly in Win 10) and completely turn off Edge.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




I bought an OEM version of Windows 7 Ultimate for like $20 (with optional bad hard drive they have to include in order to sell OEM versions of the software).  They even send the software file that can be downloaded and burned to a disc.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Most likely you will have to contact Microsoft after installing it to get it authorized but to be honest I don't think they do that any longer with Win 7 so that OEM may be nothing more than a $20 dust collector.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Hmm I dunno I'm running it on my system now and as you know Microsoft makes you run that authenticator update and it has gone through that and I get all the security updates just fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Oh it's for a machine you had for a while.  I misunderstood.  That disc will not be authenticated if you put it on your new machine because it's already authenticated on the one you already have. 
You could always do a Hackentosh but that takes some real knowledge and might not work that well on the computer you have in mind.  The only other option available is Linux if you can't get a legal copy of Win 7 and you truly hate Win 10.  Whatever you decide is up to you, I can help you with all but the Hackentosh, never was able to get it to work for me.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Ok maybe we are confusing each other.  Are you saying that no one is allowed to sell OEM copies of Windows 7 anymore like the one I bought for my desktop?


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I think this is where I bought it from before.  Only $13.49 cents now.

Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 32 64 bit Lifetime FULL NEW KEY + Download Link


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Well you can always try again, if it doesn't work you're not out that much.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No, I'm saying I don't think Microsoft will authorize them any longer if they don't automatically authorize but I could be wrong.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Ah gotcha.  There are places that are still selling them for like $150.  What I'm reading is that Microsoft will still be doing things for Windows 7 until 2020.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Security updates only.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Aug 31, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven't already, I'd try to find this model on Newegg.com and look at the reviews there. I trust their reviews when it comes to computer stuff more than Amazon.
> ...



Yeah, Newegg doesn't always have the best price, but they often have good sales. Also, they have combo discounts when you buy multiple components to build a computer, for example. Most of the people who review things on Newegg are PC nerds, so I think their reviews are more informed than Amazon reviews when it comes to computers.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 31, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> With going to Grad school and a lot of the writing I will be doing, I need to buy a lap top in the next couple days.  I'm looking for some good suggestions of a good priced used/refurbished lap top to buy.  I know people love Macbooks but those are out of my price range.  I'm looking to spend $200-250 on something.  I won't be gaming on it so that doesn't really matter to me.  Here is one I really like that has an SSD HD.
> 
> *HP Elitebook 8470p Laptop WEBCAM - Core i5 2.6ghz - 8GB DDR3 - 128GB SSD - DVDRW - Windows 10 64bit - (Certified Refurbished)*
> 
> ...



To be honest you don't need 8GB RAM, if you're not gaming or anything 4GB would do, though it's probably only $20 extra for that extra RAM. 

i5 is good enough for gaming, with no gaming i3 might be good enough too. 

But you've got to remember that i5 doesn't mean much. The processing power is important, like 2.5ghz is okay, but it's the time when the i5 was made. 

List of Intel Core i5 microprocessors - Wikipedia

I think this is the website that cleared it up for me.

So, i5 7600 is the new (7th) generation and will be a lot more powerful than an i5 3470, even though both are i5s. 

This is the important bit really, not the i5 bit or i7 bit.

I have like 3rd generation and it's okay, but it's slowing down massively now, so I'll try and get a 7th generation one.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 1, 2017)

I went ahead and got this computer, and even got $70 off of it by signing up for the Amazon Credit Card.  So it only cost me around $185.  If worst comes to worst and it isn't fast enough, I can always get at least my money back out of it selling it to someone else.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty good actually.
> ...


You can only roll back to 7 if you've upgraded from 7 to 8, to 10.  Even then, it's pretty difficult.

You'll be doing more writing than anything else, so Windows 10 is perfectly fine for what you want to do.  Don't let the O/S bigots scare you.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> With going to Grad school and a lot of the writing I will be doing, I need to buy a lap top in the next couple days.  I'm looking for some good suggestions of a good priced used/refurbished lap top to buy.  I know people love Macbooks but those are out of my price range.  I'm looking to spend $200-250 on something.  I won't be gaming on it so that doesn't really matter to me.  Here is one I really like that has an SSD HD.
> 
> *HP Elitebook 8470p Laptop WEBCAM - Core i5 2.6ghz - 8GB DDR3 - 128GB SSD - DVDRW - Windows 10 64bit - (Certified Refurbished)*
> 
> ...


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5920239&CatId=4935

212.95 on Tigerdirect.com


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > With going to Grad school and a lot of the writing I will be doing, I need to buy a lap top in the next couple days.  I'm looking for some good suggestions of a good priced used/refurbished lap top to buy.  I know people love Macbooks but those are out of my price range.  I'm looking to spend $200-250 on something.  I won't be gaming on it so that doesn't really matter to me.  Here is one I really like that has an SSD HD.
> ...




That's for the regular hard drive.  I wanted a Solid State Drive.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Yeah, I tried using your search terms, but tigerdirect didn't have that exact model.  Of course, the one I listed has a larger hard drive too.  320 gig.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 1, 2017)

Hmm...you could swap it out with a 500gb SSD for 169.99.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4660585&Sku=40276290

That doesn't seem too bad, but I think I saw something better at Best Buy a few weeks back.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 1, 2017)

LOL

Now I'm surfing for motherboards.  I've been wanting to upgrade Mine for a few years now.

So, here is the ultimate in a laptop.  You'll be a big hit on campus.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5102721


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> LOL
> 
> Now I'm surfing for motherboards.  I've been wanting to upgrade Mine for a few years now.
> 
> ...




As long as you are shopping on your dime...


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2017)

I came across a REALLY good deal on 8 government used versions of Apple iMac A1195 17" Core 2 Duo 1.83GHz 1GB 160GB MA710LL .  What do you guys think would be a good price to sell them at if they all work?

I also found a REALLY good deal on:

Apple iMac A1311 Mid 2011 21.5" Core i5-2500S 2.7GHz 16GB Ram 1TB HDD TESTED

and

Apple iMac A1311 2010 21.5" i5 DC 3.6GHz/1TB HDD/4GB RAM


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> I came across a REALLY good deal on 8 government used versions of Apple iMac A1195 17" Core 2 Duo 1.83GHz 1GB 160GB MA710LL .  What do you guys think would be a good price to sell them at if they all work?
> 
> I also found a REALLY good deal on:
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can find some fool....... ummmmmm, customer to purchase them at a horribly inflated price.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I came across a REALLY good deal on 8 government used versions of Apple iMac A1195 17" Core 2 Duo 1.83GHz 1GB 160GB MA710LL .  What do you guys think would be a good price to sell them at if they all work?
> ...




You don't like iMacs?  Right now I'm looking at an auction with 9 


*Apple iMac A1224 Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz 1GB RAM 250GB HDD Mac OS 20"*

*for $300.  And it is a legit auction.*


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I don't have a problem with Macs, just like to make fun of people who fork out more than the machine is really worth and think they bought something special.  
(Not referring to you).  If it works for ya then go for it but be aware you'd be paying the government about double what those are worth on the market.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Well they are coming from a University.  Listen to this deal.  Right now they have 89 500 GB SATA HDs for a bid of $157.

Here is 56 SATA HDs:   (2) 640GB, (10) 750GB, (23) 1TB, (1) 1.5TB, & (20) 2TB.  bid is at $224 right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Do a google search for that model for sale, most of what I saw were $150 to $200.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah I'm thinking I might buy a couple of these auctions.  I even found an auction for a Z Coporation Z310 3D printer with an extra cabinet, and the highest bid right now is only $57!


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I once researched buying computer lots and reselling, I would always check the retail cost and in every instance someone placed bids higher than the individual items were worth so I stopped.  I went to building custom builds for people and even there would usually make no more than $75 each computer, mad money for my own builds and for reenacting.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah I'll have to see what the bids get up to.  People around me don't exactly have a ton of money... but if I got those 9 iMacs and could sell them for $100 each I could make a pretty penny.  There are a couple 27" iMacs for sale too.  I wouldn't mind having one of those for myself.

Also they have a ton of lots of towers that are missing the hard drives and those are like 8 towers to a lot, and they only have bids of like $14 right now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I'm just in a mode to make money and get ahead.  I've been looking at land too.  I found 5 acres in San Luis, Colorado that is no down payment of credit check and it is $125 a month for 40 months for 5 acres of land, within a mile of the Rio Grande River.  That's $5,000 or $3995 cash.  I also found a deal on 61 acres in Lee County KY for $36,600.  I'd have to get a bank loan on that one though.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Yup, absolutely beautiful country (San Luis Colorado), the oldest continuously occupied town in Colorado.  Make sure there are no tax liens, lots of people bought land in the 90s and were hit with high annual property tax bills (since reduced from what I understand) and simply abandoned the properties.  Like I said, gorgeous views, relatively cool summers, solitude and winter temps that can get down to 40 below zero...........


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




The information about the land says that taxes are VERY cheap there, only $45 a year.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


My only concern is ROI in that area.  While legalized pot has brought more people in and increased property values that growth is generally located around the more populous cities and towns not out in the middle of nowhere but then again no one really knows.  Just before we left Trinidad Colorado the town appeared to be in free fall, lots of nice houses sitting empty on and off the market.  They put in a pot farm and the last I checked most everything had sold and prices jumped $20K +, there wasn't a rental to be found.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




From the sounds of it though, it doesn't seem like that area would be good for growing pot would it?  It doesn't get hot enough... and unless there is enough water there for a well, you have to have water tanks and pay for water deliveries.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The property is most likely undeveloped which means a well or cistern(water tank), septic and approved access road, heat (propane or wood), generator for electricity or oil lamps/candles and it may be inaccessible at times during the winter months without a snow mobile.  As for growing pot the one in Trinidad is a quarter way up Raton Pass in the old Toyota dealership next to the Walmart right off of I 25 so it can be done but only inside where the temp can be regulated.
Don't get me wrong by the way, not trying to discourage you, simply pointing out some things to do research on before taking the plunge.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



It says it has access to a road.  In fact it says it has access to 2 roads.

Zoning: Vacant Land
Access: Legal and physical dirt road access off Rio Grande Drive!
Terrain: Level ground with mountain views.
Phone: Would have to be brought in at Buyer's cost. (Contact County and local utility providers for more Information).
Sewer: Would need septic at Buyer's Cost (Contact the County for more Information)
Water: Well or Storage at Buyer's Cost (Contact the County for more Information)
Electricity: Would have to be brought in at Buyer's cost. (Contact County and local utility providers for more Information).
Liens & Judgments: None
Deed Type: Warranty Deed
Time Limit to Build: None
Taxes / Dues: Approximately $45 per year

Easy terms - Call for the details. 

Document Processing Fee: $ 200.00


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The property is most likely undeveloped which means a well or cistern(water tank), septic and approved access road, heat (propane of wood), generator for electricity or oil lamps/candles and it may be inaccessible at times during the winter months without a snow mobile.  As for growing pot the one in Trinidad is a quarter way up Raton Pass in the old Toyota dealership next to the Walmart right off of I 25 so it can be done but only inside where the temp can be .
Don't get me wrong by the way, not trying to discourage you, simply pointing out some things to do research on before taking the plunge.


Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Could be a good deal.  
I wouldn't mind having some property up in the mountains.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Is it windy enough up there to use a couple wind turbines for power?  Or does it get enough sunlight to use solar power?  Maybe a combination of the two?  The only thing I wouldn't like about it, is having to use satellite internet because it is extremely expensive and low quality.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh yeah, one thing I almost forgot.  If memory serves in Colorado you have to have a minimum of 35 acres in order to be able to use well water outside of the house/structure like watering a lawn or washing vehicles, etc.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh yeah, one thing I almost forgot.  If memory serves in Colorado you have to have a minimum of 35 acres in order to be able to use well water outside of the house/structure like watering a lawn or washing vehicles, etc.




That's crazy... so if you had pets or farm animals you couldn't water them?  Or if you had a garden?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2017)

Why would a computer expert care to help your faggot shill ass?

Get you a 775 pentium single core Netburst, fucknut.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Probably a mix of both wind turbine and solar but you will be very limited in what both will give you.  I doubt you'll have the drop or stream available to install a mini Pelton wheel for power.  
Unless you can hook up to a phone company you'll need satellite, neither is a great option but phone is still cheaper and better.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah if using phone, the signal would be so weakened they might not even be able to put in DSL.  I've heard about this problem even here in Kentucky.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, one thing I almost forgot.  If memory serves in Colorado you have to have a minimum of 35 acres in order to be able to use well water outside of the house/structure like watering a lawn or washing vehicles, etc.
> ...


The state or the old land owners own the water, you can't even collect rainfall in barrels.  That said I know that's the way it is up on the high plains to the east of the mountains, in the mountains may be a completely different story, I honestly don't know for certain.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You're also up in the mountains, yeah it's a huge valley but if you look at cell phone coverage maps..............


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Most people who buy these types of properties do so to go off grid besides there's no problem with building an earthbag or straw bale house, lots of labor but cheap.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 4, 2017)

Friends don't let friends........


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Well if I build a house up there it would more than likely be one of the cargo shipping container homes I have been thinking about.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Looked into that also.  Turned out to be very expensive even moreso than stick built.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Why would a computer expert care to help your faggot shill ass?
> 
> Get you a 775 pentium single core Netburst, fucknut.




Faggot shill ass?  Hmmm... ok.  I'm neither gay nor a shill, but hey, whatever floats your boat.  You can join B-Assman in dreaming about me in a homo way and I'll tell you the same thing, your not my type.  I prefer flesh tacos.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Why would a computer expert care to help your faggot shill ass?
> ...




775 single-core Netburst is for you.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




What I like most about them is you can make them so that they are very little low maintenance.  Get one and make sure you have all the rust off, and then spray it with that truck bed liner and they will hold up forever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Expensive install, low maintenance.  Make sure you insulate the hell out of it...........


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




From what I've read, you put in the drywall and then you use that expanding insulation spray and it fills all cracks and holes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Uummmmm, that's almost 8000 feet above sea level, the sun is intense to say the least and during the winter it can get so cold as to turn the inside of a metal box into a freezer..........  Trust me, you want it well insulated, Colorado ain't Kentucky.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Could always build it underground.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


For that your best bet is to build it in a slope but on the outside of a slope not anywhere near the channels, monsoon season can be a bitch up in the mountains..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


There's a lot to know about living in the southwest and moreso living in the mountains, unless one has experienced it one has no concept, it's a completely different world than any lowlander can imagine.  Best bet is to (if you can afford it) vacation for a week or two, experience the lack of oxygen, the harsh environment, the beauty and the majesty that no picture can convey, etc.  And that's just the big cities.........


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

So all of a sudden today my Windows said it was not valid any longer.  So I contacted Microsoft and they said the vendor I bought it from sold the key to multiple people.  That's the bad news.

Good news is I showed them where I paid for it, and they generated a new key for me.  So all is well.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog Your choice looks good. I've had two Toshibas and am now on my second Acer. 

I can't count the times I've sworn that this time I'll get a Mac and I finally decided I would - until I sat down and really worked with one. We all get used to new ways of doing things but even though I was ready to spend the $, I just couldn't find a reason to believe it would be worth it.

I've also avoided Windows 10 but it's mostly the same. There are a couple of things that I'm not sure of but not a lot of problems with it.

Let us know what you decide and how you like it.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lewdog Your choice looks good. I've had two Toshibas and am now on my second Acer.
> 
> I can't count the times I've sworn that this time I'll get a Mac and I finally decided I would - until I sat down and really worked with one. We all get used to new ways of doing things but even though I was ready to spend the $, I just couldn't find a reason to believe it would be worth it.
> 
> ...




I ended up getting the one I originally posted.  It should be here tomorrow.  I also bought upper and lower rear trailing control arms for my truck.  Amazon had a deal if you apply for their credit card and get approved you got an automatic $70 gift card so I did that too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 4, 2017)

Just looked at your OP and adding -

I do a lot of writing and that's the one thing that is slightly different with Win10. How you save and then reload - argh. 

And, I got my Acer from Amazon. There are things I don't like about Amazon but it's really nice to be able to everything in one place. We're miles from a small town Amazon serves our needs really well.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Just looked at your OP and adding -
> 
> I do a lot of writing and that's the one thing that is slightly different with Win10. How you save and then reload - argh.
> 
> ...




Well I have a student Amazon Prime account so not only are a lot of products cheaper, I get free 2 day shipping on most items.  It only took longer this time because of the holiday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> So all of a sudden today my Windows said it was not valid any longer.  So I contacted Microsoft and they said the vendor I bought it from sold the key to multiple people.  That's the bad news.
> 
> Good news is I showed them where I paid for it, and they generated a new key for me.  So all is well.


As long as you have proof.  I tried it with proof not long after Win 10 came out and was told they wouldn't issue a new Win 7 key that I would have to buy a new copy of Win 10.  I was pissed.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > So all of a sudden today my Windows said it was not valid any longer.  So I contacted Microsoft and they said the vendor I bought it from sold the key to multiple people.  That's the bad news.
> ...




Yep I showed them the email and showed them on the site I bought it on that had my purchases logged.


----------

